# water reading



## go hard (Jan 18, 2008)

I did a 65 % water change & this is my 2nd time useing the salt since I set up this tank 4 mths ago ..my Nitrite & Nitrate's when dwn a lot ..i know everyrthing should be about 0..but I test the water about 3hrs after & my nitrate was 10ppm & my amonia was 0.25 I have to step up my filtration this week to a fluval..i have 55g w/ 4 rbp 6"

iam useing a emperor 280 & a whisper 30 for now...until I get the canister ..i was wondering will not have a perfect reading untill I step up my filtration or do I test again today & add more of whatever ! I need to get it too 0...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

10ppm of NO3 is not bad. It is the .25ppm of NH4 that you should keep an eye one.

How often do you do water changes?

Why are you adding salt at this time?

The addition of the Fluval canister packed with bio-media will help, since it looks like your tank/filtration is maxed out right now. The additional bio-filtration should help.


----------



## go hard (Jan 18, 2008)

well I used the api salt when I forst set up the tank & never since..but when I did my test my ppm was high..so guys from the forumn said add a lil salt ..& it did get lower.. as far as the Ammonia..what can I do to toget that lower as well..?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My guess is that after you cleaned your filter/s you lost some of your nitrifiers. Nothing will lower ammonia, nitrites, or nitrates except water changes for nitrates and the nitrifying bacteria to handle ammonia/nitrites. You just need to have some salt in the tank to prevent nitrite poisoning or brown blood disease. Salt will not lower anything including pH.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Also, try to avoid large water changes like that unless completely necessary. Changing more than 50% of the tanks water in a day tends to be stressful on the fish.


----------

